# BUG, Mplayer/mpv has not been executed, any solution for Smplayer?



## teo (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello!


Mplayer/mpv has not been executed. When you open an audio or video file in Smplayer it gives error, any solution for Smplayer??

 Message of the graphic application:

```
Error of Mplayer/mpv
Mplayer/mpv has not been executed. Check the path when you run Mplayer/mpv in preferences.
```
 Message of the terminal:

```
$ smplayer
SMPlayer v. 16.9.0 (revision 8142) running on Other OS
```
I have checked in preferences of Smplayer, and this mpv mode,  producing the same error and does not open with an audio or video  file.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm not sure why it doesn't work because I don't use multimedia/smplayer. 

Did you read the instructions to enable mpv in SMPlayer?

http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/en/mpv

If it really fails, please, file a new PR via bugzilla.


----------



## scottro (Oct 28, 2016)

Silly question.  Do you have multimedia/mpv installed? If so, then it should be _Options_=>_Preferences_=>_General_.


----------

